# Double question (rifle and ammo)



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

So i'm Looking at eventually getting myself a centerfire rifle. with being married and a student there's not a whole lot of money to spend on it so i've been looking around for a durable and multi purpose gun. So i've looked at Mossbergs, remingtons, Enfields(for the classic in me) Savages, Rugers (american rifle) Howa, and even weatherby, I like the weatherby but i also like the Marlin Xs7, I like marlins other rifles but i haven't heard a lot about them or seen one in a store. anyone have one or know where i could handle one?

Second is caliber choice. I don't hunt currently but would like to in the future (theres always next deer season), I also take a whole bunch of folks shooting to do my best and pass on knowledge and passion, so i'm looking for a caliber that is not to punishing on my wife or slighter friends of mine. I've shot the .270 from a mossberg ATR and was a little unhappy with the recoil (I know i should't be a whimp) I'm sure it would have been more mild from a heavier stocked rifle. 
I've been looking at the 7mm-08 since it seems to be a good round for whatever the case may be. the .243 seems a little light for pigs and even northern fed deer. then again the best caliber is what you shoot well with.
So the end of this rant is: is the 7mm-08 a fair compromise for introductory shooting and medium game hunting? or am i better off with the .308 or .270?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I personally use a 7-08 and 270!!! Love both calibers.....!!! 7-08 is my 1st selection!!! 308 is a good caliber also but can't speak too much since I have never had 1.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

My centerfire experience is pretty limited to 222, 270, and 30/40 Krag. most were only for a range day so any input is welcome. also if there's another caliber that fits my scope please list it up.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

I think I would have to go with the 308. It's big enough for just about anything in the US with a well placed shot and there are reduced recoil loads made for sensitive shooters. My 11 y/o nephew shoots a 30-06 with the Remington reduced recoil loads and has no problems. Keep ammo price, bullet selection and availability in mind when making your decision also.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

that was one bonus of 308, the ability to use milsurp 7.62 if need be.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Recoil has as much to do with the rifle as the ammo. Shoot a mil spec round in a Garand, no problem. Shoot the same round in a 1903 Springfield, ouch !

Semi-autos generally are softer on the shoulder than a bolt or lever gun of the same caliber. Weight of the rifle also affects recoil.

Whether you're plinking, keeping a SHTF weapon or both the more common the caliber the cheaper and more plentiful ammo will be. Like stated above, there's little a 308 Win won't take down with a well placed shot.

If all you plan on doing is hunting, any of the 7mm range of calibers are well suited for this area. Ammo will be somewhat rarer, more specialized and more expensive unless you start reloading.

Which rifle to get is a question with countless answers. My advice is to get the best you can afford and what you like. AKs are fairly cheap to shoot and can be used for close range hunting in a pinch. Ruger, Savage and Remington all make reasonably priced bolt guns, Marlin has the famous 30-30, the list is only limited by your funds.

Good luck,
Rick


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

when shooting at a deer you will never feel the recoil so its all in what you want at the range. Also you have to look at what your longest shot will be. You wouldnt want a 300 win mag if the farthest is gonna be 150yds or a .223 if your shooting out past 300. since you have time before you buy do alot of homework on the internet. also you may want to choose your caliber on availability of ammo


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

between the gun ranges around here and the terrain of the area or even newengland where used to live I don't expect taking this rifle beyond 300yards, even if i did I wouldn't feel comfortable taking a shot on an animal without spending a lot of time getting to know the rifle and ammo at those distances. I do like the lever guns, and i'm sure i won't be done with my collection till i have one.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

All great capable calibers if you can put the bullet where it needs to go. I shoot 243, 308 and also 25-06 for deer. Of the ones you mentioned I think the 7mm-08 would be your best choice as it's got great down range capabilities and the recoil is significantly lighter than the 270. The 25-06 is pretty darned close to the 708 but is quite a bit flatter shooting. The only drawback to any of them is ammo selection. You would be able to find 243,308, and 270 just about anywhere that carries ammo, even gas stations around these parts, but the others are slightly more scarce. You can find all of them at any walmart or gun store worth spitting at. 

I really like the looks of the new Marlin, and the Accutrigger on the savage is supposed to be great. If you want an accurate budge rifle take a look at the New England Handi or ultra rifles. They are very accurate.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Just go with .308. Its widely available and can take just about any game in North America, except maybe moose.

I would look at buying a Remington 700 or a Savage if you don't have the money.


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

I hunt with a Remington 700 .308. It's got good glass on it. I can hit anything with it where I hunt. I like .308 because of the availability on Mil-Surp 7.62x51 if needed. It's not going to be less recoil than the .270, especially out of a bolt gun.

The most fun gun to hunt with is a lever 30-30 with open sights, but range cab be exceeded at times.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

For versaltility, the 308 or 30-06 is hard to beat. Lots of ammo choices and good availability. Used my 30-06 to take deer, elk, antelope, pigs, etc.
That said, I like the 25-06, 7mm-08, 243, and others. As was said earlier, never feel the recoil when shooting at an animal.
HWat hasn't been said is anything about optics. Good optics are essential. Lots of good choices out there.
I have a couple 3 deer rifles - shoot me a pm and we can try a couple out.


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

you would do well with a 7mm-08 or a 308 or a 25-06 all great guns


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

It's hard to beat Savage for inexpensive accuracy. With most of the other brands mentioned, accuracy can be a dicey deal, you might get lucky, you might not. 

Recoil will affect how much you practice and thus your abilities with the rifle. A .243 lacks nothing on even the biggest northern deer, and with premium bullets, it lacks nothing for hogs.

Hunting is about putting the bullet where it needs to go.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have shot a 308 for since High School shooting team. Today I shoot a 308 in a Savage with accutrigger. I can hunt coyotes with a lighter load and have taken pigs with 180 grn load.. For flexilibility and shooting stats .308 is a great allround load.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Thompson Center Venture. Less than 500 with better than 1" moa out of the box. Mine is in 7mm08 and shoots less than 1/2 moa with factory ammo. Also has very light recoil and an amazing trigger. Have 25-06 270 and 30-06 in various brands. all work fine, but I like the 25-06 best. 7mm08 is almost same ballistics as 25-06 and able to shoot 140g bullets instead of 120's. Only bought the 7-08 because they didn't offer the 25-06 in camo, and was plesantly supprised. Enough rambling, can't find a better shooting gun for less than 500.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

I figure i'll start hoarding pennies and if i come across and add or sale for a bolt gun (or even lever) I'll be able to actually check it out and not just be a tire kicker.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

This is from an NEF 25-06 at 150 yards. They aren't fancy, but they shoot great. I did get my trigger dropped to 3lbs.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Here's some shots from my son's NEF 223 this was using a 6MOA red dot.


----------



## TheMech (Jul 9, 2011)

Most of this has already been said but, this is my 2 cents. The 308 gives you all the performance you need for most things in this country, and the cheapest practice ammo. (surplus etc). The Savage rifles tend to give the best accuracy for the money.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*sweet*

Dang, Ya'll got me wantin to go get a savage .308, wantin to build up a sniper type rifle to go with my cetme, sounds less money than the remington police version.


----------

